
Atlantic Records Says Digital Sales Surpass CDs - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/26/business/media/26music.html?hp
======
aswanson
I didn't know Atlantic still existed.

------
josefresco
They should have been able to make this announcement 5 years ago.

------
erickhill
Finally, maybe now the music executive will start to "get it".

